# Iec 2013



## Charlotte J (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know when the applications for the Canadian IEC 2013 open? I can't find this info anywhere online. Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlotte J said:


> Does anyone know when the applications for the Canadian IEC 2013 open? I can't find this info anywhere online. Thank you!


You won't know until it opens. You will need to keep checking the IEC site.


----------



## Charlotte J (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Charlotte,

It was the 19th December last year so if this year is similar then anytime in the next few weeks. Keep an eye out!


----------



## Charlotte J (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you!!! It's frustrating not knowing. I will be on holiday around then and not back til jan. How important is it to get the application in immediately?


----------



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Apparently last year it opened December time, I would also like to know what demand is like for visas?

Also, on another note RE proof of funds. I have a large overdraft that I don't have to pay back for a while. If I were to raise enough money for the proof of funds ($2500 I believe) would they take my overdraft into account? Would they reject me because of it even though I don't need to pay it back yet?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your debts are not relevant. For proof of funds you just need to have the money in cash or in a seperate bank account.


----------



## Kopitewarrior (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh that's great, thanks for your quick response!


----------



## LeSquirrel (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty sure it will be December again this year.


----------

